# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам UHD спутниковый ресивер VU+Uno 4k.

## abvm

Продам UHD спутниковый ресивер VU+Uno 4k.
Идеальное состояние.Всё прекрасно работает.Полный комплект в упаковке. Установлен имидж Open PLI 6.1 и Wicardd. 
5000гр. Торг.
Тел. 0664768910 или 0635841380 Владимир. Skype: ur5flq. 
[email protected]

----------

